# Is broadband in Australia too expensive?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A study which monitors and ranks countries around the world based upon their investment and use of information technology has been published today. Unfortunately for Australia, it shows that a trend which began back in 2004 is continuing with Australia now 18th position in the Global Information Technology report. So what does this mean? The [...]

Click to read the full news article: Is broadband in Australia too expensive?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

